# Guinea Pigs!!!



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought we could all share our guinea pig pictures! I'll share first. His name is Splee.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I. Want. Splee. Now.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD

Roxy and Shaggy (r.i.p Shaggy)
Oliver, the skinny pig


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Meet Mr. Whistles AKA Piggy


























































Neil, I noticed you have a pet shop cage in the background of one of your photos. Do you know guinea pigs are "zommers" and love having LOTS of running spaces and different places to hide?
If you wish to learn more about improving your guinea pig's environment please join me on http://www.guineapigcages.com/forum/forum.php

Just a lil warning before hand, ALOT of users will tell you get to get a 2nd guinea pig because "guinea pigs are herd animals". While they are herd animals they clearly do not need another guinea pig to be happy and healthy.


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

Meet Snowy and Boo-Boo


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

See now Shaggy was in a pet store cage because he barely moved. I let him outside his cage a lot though  He had arthritis...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw, piggies are nice  Cute pigs guys!!


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Adorable piggies everyone. It's also nice to see appropriate cages. 

Sena - Didn't you used to have 7 pigs?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey FishyFishy,

Yeah I know, I got him when I was younger and didn't know everything about guinea pigs. He actually isn't very active when we take him out of the cage. I feel kinda bad but my parents don't want to buy another cavy.

I love Oliver! lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, Ginger and Panda went to my friend since her and Panda attached. 

Since Ginger will have to be put down here soon, Honey went with them, that way Panda has a friend. 

Shaggy passed on...

JoJo (Honey's baby) I didn't keep since he was a male and my males were grouches, so he got a home with 2 kids who adore him.

Skinny pig I still have lol.

Then the dumpster guinea got a new home too, happily.

I got Marilyn and Roxy :3


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> See now Shaggy was in a pet store cage because he barely moved. I let him outside his cage a lot though  He had arthritis...


I think that is really the only acceptable time I would let them live in a small cage.



Neil D said:


> Hey FishyFishy,
> 
> Yeah I know, I got him when I was younger and didn't know everything about guinea pigs. He actually isn't very active when we take him out of the cage. I feel kinda bad but my parents don't want to buy another cavy.
> 
> I love Oliver! lol


Most piggys freeze when out of their comfort zone.
Before i build whistles C&C cage i let him free roam every single day until evening time. And what would he do? sit there like a frozen statue or hide in a hidy and never come out.
I built his cage, put him in it and off he went. He still runs around like crazy. I have to vacuum the floor everyday to get up the shavings he kicks out. i plan to be switching to fleece in the next month or so.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I used to have cavies. Miss them sometimes. I bred them for 4H shows. At one point I had 12! Lemme tell yah, if you want a loving lil mammal, get a guinea  

Most of mine I kept til they died of old age, one died of ovarian cancer, and the 8 babies went off in pairs to new homes. I had abyssinians and americans  their names were (in order of ownership/birth) Cavy Davy, Oreo, Patch, Frizzle & Cupcake (sisters), Coco, Chocolate, Caramel, Frosting, Teeter, Totter, Scout, Bandit, and Candycorn.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

lol yea!

Fishy, yeah...I wish I could try that. I'll see if I could do it over summer.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Neil D said:


> lol yea!
> 
> Fishy, yeah...I wish I could try that. I'll see if I could do it over summer.


it was pretty cheap for me
It was about $85 for all the grids and the coroplast 
the hard part was working with the coroplast


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

haha right now i'm letting splee run around. i'm sitting next to the floor next to him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, they're all so cute!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

hehe They're all so fat! lol


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh geeze, can't resist.  

Here's the four newborns (well, they were newborns when I took the pics. Now they're two or so months old.)










































And the parents of the rascals....


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

YOU GUYS!! You are all sooo lucky! I had always wanted a silly chubby guinea pig! My teacher has 2 but since they are 4 years old, they are sorta slow now and sleep a lot. They are still absolutely adorable, though!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Here, the brand is rubbermaid and it's 12 pieces of the "C&C" which gives you a 3 by 3 cage  20.00. so, 40.00 for a 6 by 6, CHEAPER than a store bought IMO/IME. A smaller, 2.5 by 5 cage here from the store costs 100 dollars!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My sister had a commercial cage set-up always open on the floor and her rescued gp's would run in and out of it. She had a 2x 6 or 8 NIC run for them. I think their pens are easier to construct because piggies can't jump out of it. My bunny jumped clear out of one 2 high (with no running momentum) so it's way harder to keep bunnies in open pens. I like the simplicity of gp's cage. 

Also, I LOOOOVE how gp's are born ready to go-weaned-and they're like mini-momma's.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha... my friend was looking after Ginger, Panda and Honey (to which Ginger nd Panda attached more to her than they ever did with me), she comes home and checks on them and she calls me. I thought she killed my guineas because of how she sounded. Then she said "There were three...and...and then... there's four!" :lol: It was Honey's, which explains why she was a bit more grumpy, fat (I thought she was a chubby youngin!) and ate more.


----------

